# Soundtream 404s or A/D/S PH-15 ???



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm currently eyeing two amps to use as 4 channel amps on ebay. My options are a SS 404s 50x4, or an A/D/S PH-15 6 channel which I would be using in 4 channel mode. 2x100 and 2x50. Taking away the fact that the A/D/S would be more power, what are all of your thoughts on which would be better sound quality wise?? i currently have a Soundstream rererence 500sx bridged mono into two ohms(500 watts) running my sub.I'm a former Car audio junkie that has now gotten the bug again, and I want to play with some of the old school stuff! However, if i were to go with a newer amp, what would be something comparable with a small footprint at a price under $200 used? Thanks for all of your input!


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

Any thoughts??


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Ads
No question in my mind
Your opinion may differ


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks! I'm trying to get one or the other on ebay, and I think for sound quality I will do well with either, but I will try a little harder for the ADS!  I wish somebody was selling one on here!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmm..... I will look tomorrow and see if I still have one in the stash.


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah man! Check and see! I need one with the din plug.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

a/d/s would be my choice also, but you probably already knew that....Not that OS SS is bad, but unless you can find an original Ref 604, I'd lean toward the PH15 or PH15.2. I'll be honest, if you "only" need 4 channels, the PQ10 is pretty fantastic also

And you don't need a DIN adapter for the PQ10, it has RCA inputs as well


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Not to discount SS, there are just some models better than others. You can PM Blazemore here on the forum as he is a SS expert and will know which models are the best for SQ and longevity. I have a few including a MC 300 and MC 500, but just b/c they are cool and I'm an amp nut


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm going to check into the PQ 10. I actually Had one of those way back in the day running my tweeters in an active syatem. Back then I had one of the PPI Art series on the mids and an old school Autotek BTS amp on the subs. That was one of the Autoteks that Zedd designed. Those were the days! I had all of that in a hot rod nova, and it was incredible! Miss it dearly!


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

There is a Braun PQ20 on ebay. Is that the same as the ADS? From what i've read it is. Also, on a different note, does anyone know much about the Audiobahn A6004J 4 channel amps? I know they aren't "Old School", but I see them very reasonably priced brand new, and Some people have said they are very good?? What I'm considering is using my Soundstream reference 500 on my front stage and Maybe using the Audiobahn for the rear and my sub?? Any thougts on that? Should I stay away from the Audiobahn? Sorry for all the questions! I've been out of the loop for about 15 years.


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

OK, I've come across another ADS on ebay. Its a 450.2 4 channel amp. How does this stack up to the PH and PQ ADS? If it isn't as good, is it still a good SQ amp? Thanks! The listing ends tmrw so please give me some info if anyone knows! Thanks!!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Monitor 1 MK2.70 2 channel amp ZAPCO 852896471118 | eBay

i cant stress these enough for the price!


----------



## smfins (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks. I'm really looking for a 4 channel amp that will fit under my seat, I already have a SS 700sx that I'm going to bridge mono to my sub. Whats the history of these Monitor amps?? I appreciate the reply!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

danno14 said:


> Hmmm..... I will look tomorrow and see if I still have one in the stash.


Well, it appears I still have one left, and it includes the DIN plug. The most minty of what once was a collection 

PM me your email for more pictures if you like. I'm into it for about $160
Rgds,
D


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

danno14 said:


> Well, it appears I still have one left, and it includes the DIN plug. The most minty of what once was a collection
> 
> PM me your email for more pictures if you like. I'm into it for about $160
> Rgds,
> D


if the op doesnt take you up on this one, pm me please!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

danno14 said:


> Well, it appears I still have one left, and it includes the DIN plug. The most minty of what once was a collection
> 
> PM me your email for more pictures if you like. I'm into it for about $160
> Rgds,
> D


That's a hell of a deal right there! Doesn't top my MINT one I bought recently for $75 though on e-bay  Snatch it up, you'll LUV it OP!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

ryanr7386 said:


> That's a hell of a deal right there! Doesn't top my MINT one I bought recently for $75 though on e-bay  Snatch it up, you'll LUV it OP!


 $75?!!!! I would have bought it too!

Glad the OP has something nice on the way. Sooooo.......
It looks like this one is up for grabs.... If someone wants/can put it to use. Otherwise, back into suspended animation it goes 

PM is best I guess.


----------



## matthewfuture (Oct 11, 2012)

Just PM'd you danno14.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry
One of the many who already pm'd me bought it earlier today
Thx


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

danno14 said:


> Sorry
> One of the many who already pm'd me bought it earlier today
> Thx


LOL Doesn't suprise me at all! Hopefully it went to a good home.


----------

